# Headliner Sagging



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I noticed lately that my headliner has been sagging bad in some parts of the car. I was just gonna see if I can get a new one and install it myself but I cant seem to find one for a 2005 GTO. I keep finding universal kits? Does anybody know where you can find a headliner for our cars and if its easy to do yourself instead of taking it somewhere to have it done?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You should be able to do it yourself. I doubt it is a hard job. Remove A, B, C pillars, and trim, remove dome light and it is probally just a few clips and screws that hold it in place.

Call Gene at GM Parts House and he can look the price up for you. He typically has really good prices and is a good guy. I've bought a few things from him over the years. I'm sure the part is going to be crazy expensive though since its GTO specific.

Other option would be to check Cleveland Pick-A-Part or FParts for a used one. Guy at FParts was good to me when I got a front clip and some random stuff from them.

Personally, I would try to take the one you have off and use some glue/epoxy from a and see if you can get it to stick to the roof again.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Yea I was reading up on the other forum and a lot of guys buy a suede fabric and put it up as the headliner. I have a PBM with red interior. Here is a guy who put the red suede up on it. What do you think?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

It looks cool in the pictures... but I think you would be overloaded in read. Personally, my PBM on red I wanted to trade the red suede for black to tone it down a little. For me, the red leather, red leather on the door pannel, and cluster was enough.

My favorite was a JY that did suede inserts. It contrasted so well.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Yea I was thinking the same thing. I might just go with a black suede on top. I personally like the suede look tons better than the stock material. That material can look quite cheap some time.


----------



## markzeronine (Mar 31, 2011)

Problem with finding a used headliner, is that it will probably sag sooner than later too.

I like the red suede headliner, but I think matching sunvisors are a must, which is much trickier


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Yea. I can get the suede from Joanne Fabric for cheap. Of course its faux suede. But thats what was used in the pictures. I wasnt sure on doing the sun visors though. I think maybe the black visors help contrast the black and red colors.


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey my headliner feels like memory foam but doesn't go back into place. I put my hand up there once and there's still a hand print...


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Then your goat definitely has another material because the stock one is a scratchy nasty material


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Falco21 said:


> Yea. I can get the suede from Joanne Fabric for cheap. Of course its faux suede. But thats what was used in the pictures. I wasnt sure on doing the sun visors though. I think maybe the black visors help contrast the black and red colors.


The black visors looked really good against the red roof.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

YellO5LS2 said:


> Hey my headliner feels like memory foam but doesn't go back into place. I put my hand up there once and there's still a hand print...


Mine does the same damn thing LOL


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

If mine starts to sag, I'll get a sunroof, problem solved.


----------

